# Miltassia Royal Robe



## toddybear (Dec 21, 2009)

The second time this one has bloomed for me. Nicely fragrant flowers.


----------



## etex (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW!! Beautiful blooms and fragrant, too!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the rich colors of that one!


----------



## Hera (Dec 21, 2009)

:drool:NIce dark colors. Looks yummy.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

wow those colours are rich


----------



## Pete (Dec 22, 2009)

that really looks like a Bllra. Marfitch "Howards Dream"... I believe Royal Robes, at least most of the mass produced varieties I have seen are usually very close to solid color. check it out..
nice flowering btw..


----------



## toddybear (Dec 22, 2009)

I have Beallara Marfitch..here is the flower. No fragrance.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!! WOW!


----------



## nikv (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks a lot like Miltassia Pelican Lake, which is Miltassia Aztec x Miltonia Minas Gerais. That was my first thought when I saw the photo in the original post. Here is a link to a photo:

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchidtalk/phalaenopsis-oncidium-intergenerics-bloom/2642-mtssa-pelican-lake-everglades.html


----------



## toddybear (Dec 23, 2009)

Pelican Lake and Royal Robe share many species and hybrids in common...there is Minas Gerais in both, so it is not surprising that they would look similar.


----------

